# Veterans in the Workforce



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*posting this summary of attributes to encourage veterans in their search for a suitable job ... you may find this list useful in crafting your resume........*

*Why Veterans Do Well In The Workforce*

As numerous publications from _Forbes _to the _Army Times_ have noted, veterans are one of the best sources for an experienced and talented workforce. From leadership readiness at every level, composure and creativity under pressure, to a big picture understanding and relentless attention to detail, veterans increase the efficiency, stability, and reliability of your workforce.

In addition to improved workforce productivity and decreased attrition, hiring veterans improves your companyâ€™s bottom line.

As the Department of Labor noted, veterans bring:

*Accelerated learning curves:* Veterans have the proven ability to learn new skills and concepts. In addition, they can enter your workforce with identifiable and transferable skills, proven in real-world situations. 
Leadership: The military trains people to lead by example as well as through direction, delegation, motivation, and inspiration. Veterans understand the practical ways to manage behaviors for results. They also know the dynamics of leadership as part of both hierarchical and peer structures.

*Teamwork:* Veterans understand how genuine teamwork grows out of a responsibility to oneâ€™s colleagues. Military duties involve a blend of individual and group productivity. They also necessitate a perception of how groups of all sizes relate to each other and to achieving an overarching objective.

*Diversity and inclusion in action:* Veterans successfully work side-by-side with individuals of diverse race, gender, geographic origin, ethnic background, religion, and economic status as well as mental, physical, and attitudinal capabilities.

*Efficient performance under pressure:* Veterans understand the rigors of tight schedules and limited resources. They have developed the capacity to accomplish priorities on time, under tremendous stress. They know the critical importance of staying with a task until it is done right.

*Respect for procedures*: Veterans have gained a unique perspective on the value of accountability. They can grasp their place within an organizational framework, becoming responsible for subordinatesâ€™ actions to higher supervisory levels. They know how policies and procedures enable an organization to exist and succeed.

*Technology and globalization:* Because of their experiences in the service, veterans are often aware of international and technical trends pertinent to business and industry. They can bring the kind of global outlook and technological savvy that all enterprises of any size need to succeed.

*Integrity: * Veterans know what it means to do â€œan honest dayâ€™s work.â€ Prospective employers can take advantage of a track record of integrity, judgment, and the importance of protecting classified, or business proprietary information.

*Conscious of health and safety standards: * Thanks to extensive training, veterans are aware of health and safety protocols both for themselves and the welfare of others. On a company level, their awareness and conscientiousness translate into protection of employees, property, and materials.

*Triumph over adversity:* In addition to dealing positively with the typical issues of personal maturity, veterans have frequently triumphed over great adversity. They likely have proven their mettle in mission critical situations demanding endurance, stamina, and flexibility.


----------

